# Which personality types are most compatible?



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I am to please


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

hziegel said:


> This is very interesting - thank you! It's amusing that my partner and I do not have corresponding personality types, but our cognitive functions do fit together well.


I experienced this for a while. I had such an amazing connection with an ISTP. I dont see how though it can really last. sure it doese happen. I would say while it lasted 18months it was my best reltionship and often says his to. The most connected. Im INFJ the NF in me needed more than he can give. We broke in off no big argument we just both relised long term we would be better off with a more natural fit even though we did ft well, sorry hard to explain.
I guess this an happen between any types. As people it was perfect. Perfect for a long time couldn't work out what was up. Its just as things got further into being log term I relised Im very diffrent to himto diffrent

I have more in common with him than any one and we connected. I don't think although I never say never I would go to another ISTP. I think I go best ENFP INTP and ENTP none f those have been tried out its just the vibe I get when Im with.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

sea cucumber said:


> I experienced this for a while. I had such an amazing connection with an ISTP. I dont see how though it can really last. sure it doese happen. I would say while it lasted 18months it was my best reltionship and often says his to. The most connected. Im INFJ the NF in me needed more than he can give. We broke in off no big argument we just both relised long term we would be better off with a more natural fit even though we did ft well, sorry hard to explain.
> I guess this an happen between any types. As people it was perfect. Perfect for a long time couldn't work out what was up. Its just as things got further into being log term I relised Im very diffrent to himto diffrent
> 
> I have more in common with him than any one and we connected. I don't think although I never say never I would go to another ISTP. I think I go best ENFP INTP and ENTP none f those have been tried out its just the vibe I get when Im with.


I'm actually extremely happy with my ISTP boyfriend, and I feel like we have a strong connection. It was a huge struggle for us to make that connection, for sure, but we both decided that it was important to us and we worked a lot on communication and understanding each other. Perhaps some relationships would have been easier, but I'm not sure that any two personality types are completely incompatible.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I can confirm that I'm attracted to dominant Ni-users, though I don't have any experience to say that they are my ideal romantic partners. And I've also been attracted to ISTPs and INFPs.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I guess most of the ones I know just aren't very... sexual? xD


It may not be that they aren't sexual....but rather that sex is more private for them perhaps. They take a while to open up and trust. Just a possibility with your friends.

I know an asexual INTJ, an INTJ who's definitely sexual, and two INTJ's who fit what I described above. 



aLamour said:


> I forget, what is INFJ's "natural" compatible match?


Your dominant is Ni, so the natural match would be Ne dominants. ENTP's or ENFP's.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WildWinds said:


> It may not be that they aren't sexual....but rather that sex is more private for them perhaps. They take a while to open up and trust. Just a possibility with your friends.
> 
> I know an asexual INTJ, an INTJ who's definitely sexual, and two INTJ's who fit what I described above.


Well one of them was totally asexual up until college and still finds it an uncomfortable idea, and the others all avoided my flirting. x3 I guess I didn't feel like waiting a year over someone I wasn't in love with. Then I met Chris and we just instantly connected on so many levels, I was totally fine with waiting to get sexually involved.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Well one of them was totally asexual up until college and still finds it an uncomfortable idea, and the others all avoided my flirting. x3 I guess I didn't feel like waiting a year over someone I wasn't in love with. Then I met Chris and we just instantly connected on so many levels, I was totally fine with waiting to get sexually involved.


Haha xD There's gotta be a trick when dealing with INTJ's. I'm not sure what it is yet :tongue:

I've never had an instant connection with anybody really. Although part of that may be due to the fact that I hold back a lot. It makes me a lot more comfortable with people who do the same, because then we can both take our time to allow the connection to develop.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WildWinds said:


> Haha xD There's gotta be a trick when dealing with INTJ's. I'm not sure what it is yet :tongue:
> 
> I've never had an instant connection with anybody really. Although part of that may be due to the fact that I hold back a lot. It makes me a lot more comfortable with people who do the same, because then we can both take our time to allow the connection to develop.


Yeah, I'm totally the opposite. I tend to get really personal on a first meeting with anyone regardless of whether or not I'm interested in them on an intimate level. I avoid doing that now though, as I've developed enough baggage to scare the crap out of people if I let it show through.


----------



## thegaire (Jan 5, 2011)

I am an INTJ male and interested in knowing what people feel is the best match. I seem to get on well with ENTj females or INTJ females?


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

jack london said:


> Specifically, Sensing, Feeling Judgers (ESFJ and ISFJ) reported an 86% satisfaction rate when paired with Intuitive, Feeling Perceivers (ENFP and INFP).


I find this fascinating because I keep seeing ISFJ and ENFP as a 'hard' pairing and I could never understand it because I've been with my ENFP for 11 years and we have had very few proper major arguments and hardly ever have communication breakdowns. I can't figure out what the natural pairing for ISFJ would be and I don't really care since I'm very happy with what I have.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

I already posted that ENTP's, ENFP's, INFJ's, and INTJ's are good matches for INTP's. How many of you can agree/disagree with that notion? Not many of you seem to be mentioning my type, so I thought I would chime in.


----------



## Azwan (Nov 2, 2010)

Wha..... no love for the male ENTJ?


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

imo what types you like is a personal preference. even tho some types might have most compatible type in theory, it doesent mean that every person likes their mate with those functions. for example many people say that ENFPs and INTJs are ideal match. many INTJs want a partner who has same kind of thirst for purely intellectual knowledge and find ENFP as too irrational and unpredictable. many ENFPs might view many INTJs as too rigid, cocky etc. but generally these two types tend to like each other(assuming that both are healthy individuals when it comes to function usage), im just saying that its not always the case. so it doesent really make any sense of thinking about "whats the best match for my type".

what i think is relevant on this topic is thinking what kinds of traits you want from your partner, what are you willing to stand for and what kind of function sets(types) nice balance between these two things. but one thing you should also keep in mind that whole human nature isnt coming from mbti functions and that you might find something from a type that in paper doesent seem so appealing or something that doesent show in paper and you find appealing.

-1 to natural partners theory from me, i could never stand an ESTJ or ENTJ as a partner, actually i dont even care about those types as close friends that much.

can i get an amen?


----------



## PistisSophia (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd love to know what my ex was.....never were two people totally unsuited for each other. Whatever goes the worst with a INFP, that's the ticket. 

We were only married 9 months, and surely one of us (like me) could have been in a real bad way had we not split in a timely manner.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Naama said:


> imo what types you like is a personal preference. even tho some types might have most compatible type in theory, it doesent mean that every person likes their mate with those functions. for example many people say that ENFPs and INTJs are ideal match. many INTJs want a partner who has same kind of thirst for purely intellectual knowledge and find ENFP as too irrational and unpredictable. many ENFPs might view many INTJs as too rigid, cocky etc. but generally these two types tend to like each other(assuming that both are healthy individuals when it comes to function usage), im just saying that its not always the case. so it doesent really make any sense of thinking about "whats the best match for my type".
> 
> what i think is relevant on this topic is thinking what kinds of traits you want from your partner, what are you willing to stand for and what kind of function sets(types) nice balance between these two things. but one thing you should also keep in mind that whole human nature isnt coming from mbti functions and that you might find something from a type that in paper doesent seem so appealing or something that doesent show in paper and you find appealing.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, amen! I don't even know what the hell personality type I am anymore, and so far I have several people suggesting any number of all 16 types. xD But I honestly think that any two types can form a healthy relationship if they put enough effort into communicating.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd say Sjs in General are the most involved in successful long term relationships from my experience: esfj isfp, istj esfp


----------

